# Female Problems and doctors



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi everybody. I went to the my female doctor yesterday and I'm really aggervated with her. I had an ultrasound of my female organs about 3 months ago. I have a lot of pain before my periods, during and after them and during intimate relations with my husband







. When she did the pelvic exam she said my uterus was a little bigger then normal, but no big deal, and not to worry about it(I'm not to concered about it either). She just blew me off and said that I souldn't be having pain. She told me to continue taking my birth control pills and to come back in January. This was the first time I have ever brought this problem up to a doctor, the reason is that I was afraid that they would blow it off(which did happen). Does anybody have any words of wisdom? I'm just really frustrated with her.


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

Ya find another doctor that won't blow you off. Some doctors are just like so rude and I understand what you mean..Good Luck


----------



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

First and foremost, I have learned if you ever question a doctor--CHANGE doctors. I've had my charts moved so many times it's not even funny--but think of it this way. You're the customer and you're the one that has to be happy.Anyway, regarding your pain. I have a lot of pain down there. Sharp, shooting pains for no reason and then during intimate relations sometimes as well. I finally got the nerve to tell my gynocologist about it this past year when I had my annual stuff done. He looked up in there and felt around and saind "hmmm..." "hmm.." which I told him I didn't like the way he was saying that. He told me that my uterus was big (or something like that) and that it had slipped down--a condition called Uterine Prolapse and that during intimate relations when certain parts of my husband would hit my uterus it would hurt me....might ask your doctor...could be something totally different but I would find out why the pain.Good luck!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

The condition you are describing sounds a lot like Adenomyosis.I had a hysterectomy in April and the gynecologist told me that my uterus was slightly enlarged but not of big concern. Well for me it was of huge concern because my pain was rapidly getting worse.Well, after a few choice demands on my part, the gynecologist decided that a hysterectomy would be in order.Well, in the final analysis the pathology report came back with information on EXTENSIVE adenomyosis, endometriosis, a uterine fibroid, cycts and endometriosis.in addition, my colon was fusing with my ovary and the two organs were fusing with the pelvic wall by endo and adhesions.Most of these problems will not show up in the standard imaging tests. Both internal and external sonograms are insufficient.It takes the surgical procedure of taking the laproscope and having a look around in the pelvis.I had to go through 5 doctors before I had the surgery i needed.Finding good medical care is a big hassell but it's so worth walking away from a doctor who simply is not seeing the need in your body.Good luck,Kamie


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I can relate. I went to a new gyn back in Aug.They put me in to see a nurse pract. She did me the same way. grr. Just brushed me off tried to blame my pain on IBS or kidney stones.Then when I said I wanted to see the doctor they kept putting me off and telling me I had to wait til next month to make a appointment. So I found a new doctor. It was well worth it. This new gyn doctor listened to me. Hope this helps. Polly


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Me and Kamie. Almost 20 yrs ago I had those symptoms and it was adenomyosis, eventually leading to PID because no doctor would believe I was in pain they couldn't see. Ended up with a hysterectomy at age 23. This year the pain returned. Sex was out of the question. Adhesions and scar tissue had fused everything together and moved it all around. This week I have 4 medical appts to determine if the damage to my kidneys and bowels is permanent. Not looking good.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Well at least we all faired better than Fran Dresscher. Her crampy after sex pain turned out to be Uterine Cancer.She wrote a book on the struggle called Cancer Schmancer.Kamie


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

Did your doctor mention anything about endometriosis? I started having problems last summer with pain, and it turned out to be endometriosis. I do agree with what the other people posted, if your doctor isn't listening to you, go to someone else. Hope you find out what is wrong.Take care.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

My doctor never said anything about endometriosis. She told me that when I come back in January after a few months of bc pills she might do another ultrasound. She didn't see anything on my first ultrasound so I souldn't be having pain. I won't go back in January. She basically called me a liar, so I no longer have faith in her.


----------

